# [OT] sugerencia para tarjeta wifi para AP(cerrado)

## gringo

hola a todos, 

me acaba de cascar la tarjeta wifi que usaba como AP y tengo que reemplazarla, asi que ya puestos quería comprar una que tuviera soporte para AP en linux. Desgraciadamente todos los que encuentro por aqui cerca están basados en chips de ralink y no pienso comprar uno de estos ya que el soporte para el modo AP es horrible o nulo.

Asi que si alguien ha montado un AP bajo linux me podría decir que tarjeta se ha comprado pls. ?

gracias de antemano y saluetes !

----------

## Txema

Yo me compré hace poco una D-Link DWL-G520 que tiene soporte para linux (tiene hasta el pingüino en la caja) y va perfectamente, aunque a lo mejor te interesa alguna con más potencia, porque esta no es que tenga un gran alcance  :Wink: 

http://www.dlinkla.com/home/productos/producto.jsp?idp=540

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

gracias txema  :Smile: 

veré a ver si la puedo conseguir de alguna manera, este chisme tiene un chip atheros, no ?

El alcance no me preocupa demasiado tampoco, es para usar dentro de dos pisos contiguos, imagino que tendrá cobertura de sobra para eso.

gracias y saludos !

----------

## Txema

Sip, es Atheros, concretamente:

```
02:06.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)
```

En cuanto al alcance, todo depende de la disposición de las paredes y su grosor, en mi casa son bastante gruesas, por eso lo decía  :Wink: 

Wifi AP funcionando:

```
ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"AP_servidor_wifi"  Nickname:""

          Mode:Master  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: **:**:**:**:**:**

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=18 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=24/70  Signal level=-65 dBm  Noise level=-89 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:77  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

ok, gracias.

saluetes

----------

